# ESP 2011



## Necromechanical (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope this is the right place to post this!

The Official ESP Guitars Blog!: New ESP and LTD Models for 2011!

The new H series 7 strings look nice, however I'm not at all a fan of the headstocks. MAYBE I could get into them if they had the 3 tuning pegs on top and 4 on bottom as opposed to the 4 on top and 3 on the bottom


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

^That's beyond nitpicky.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jan 3, 2011)

i wish they wld come out w/ a floyd rose on an 8 string on esp before i just get a used Ibanez rg2228


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Nimgoble (Jan 3, 2011)

That settles it. No longer getting myself the MH417. Getting myself an H1007.


----------



## clouds (Jan 3, 2011)

I really dig some of the ESP superstrats, but I find the inlays to be horrendous. That aside, the trem'd LTD on that image above is pretty yummy.


----------



## maximummetal288 (Jan 3, 2011)

Those are pretty much Schecters, but at least they made a 1000 series without that horrible abalone binding! If it only had the old teardrop headstock, aka cockstock, I'd be really happy. 

*I  EMGs*


----------



## Necromechanical (Jan 3, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^That's beyond nitpicky.



Lol I know..it's kind of an OCD thing haha, I just think the 4 on top 3 on bottom looks terrible ugly though. As minor as a change as 3 on top 4 on bottom is, I think it looks significantly better


----------



## maximummetal288 (Jan 3, 2011)

maximummetal288 said:


> *I  EMGs*


 
hahahaha, thanks mods!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 3, 2011)

The SC208 looks interesting! Probably will be about the same price as the Omen-8


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 3, 2011)

The new 7's look awesome!


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2011)

The Hs look almost exactly like Schecter 7s.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 3, 2011)

heilarkyguitar said:


> i wish they wld come out w/ a floyd rose on an 8 string on esp before i just get a used Ibanez rg2228



You still wouldn't have a floyd/trem.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> You still wouldn't have a floyd/trem.



You sure about that?
[2228 pic]


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 3, 2011)

^ That's not a trem bridge.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 3, 2011)

MetalBuddah said:


> The SC208 looks interesting! Probably will be about the same price as the Omen-8



Dag-gum freakin' A! I'm going to have to start whoring myself out and saving some serious cash if I'm going to be able to afford all the awesome guitars I'm going to want this coming year! Ibanez RGD7321, Agile's AL 7-string (I think), and now the SC-208?! Dammit!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ That's not a trem bridge.



Well I feel like an idiot! So it is apparently a fully locking hardtail system, but it appears to be floating.  I've never played one.

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 3, 2011)

yes please


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

^The first thing I saw. I love it! 

Wonder about cost... Probably $700-900.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 3, 2011)

Love the look of the new 7 string Schec...er, I mean LTD's.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 4, 2011)

> For those of you who want to venture into the zone of 8-strings, the LTD SC-208 is a new *standard-scale *8-string model from Deftones&#8217; Stephen Carpenter.



This better not mean 25.5". I'll kick them square in the genitalia.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a feeling that is exactly what that means.


----------



## JacobShredder (Jan 4, 2011)

Gah! I love ESP/ltd necks, they're so comfy. I just wish they had passive pickups and the cockstock


----------



## Tree (Jan 4, 2011)

That white EC


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 4, 2011)

Ewww the new James Hetfield sig is ffffuuuuugly. Let's hope he sticks to the ESP Explorer... Also, not surprised there's no EC/Eclipse 7


----------



## tseamsd (Jan 4, 2011)

im pretty stoked on that sc-208


and the white ec


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 4, 2011)

Eff me why does it so happen that I can't play 7's when esp throws two DELICIOUS ones at me.
Eff the world.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

Why can't you play 7s?


----------



## Van (Jan 4, 2011)

Those ltd 7's look sweeet
too bad they're only ltd's


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

^The 1000 series is very solid.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Jan 4, 2011)

^ seconded the LTD 1000s are awesome, I have a MH1000 FR and it kicks ass.

I like the look of the H1007's but I don't understand why they are keeping with that headstock, I don'think I know anyone who prefers it over the cockstock?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 4, 2011)

thrashcomics said:


> yes please



Despite it being a bit much, I'd still buy it. 

SLAYER! 

I wonder if they'll have the Max Cavalera ltd in urban camo? 

Also, hose devildriver sigs are pretty cool.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

^I don't even enjoy Slayer, I just think it is badass!


----------



## cronux (Jan 4, 2011)

out of all the models only this one works 4 me:






still don't get it why there's no new 7/8 string explorers or v's... a 7 string exp camo would be so much WIN... i think there's a mockup somewhere on this forum -> 8 string explorer and it's x1235135


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 4, 2011)

cronux said:


> out of all the models only this one works 4 me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always order that guitar exactly from Ran guitars.


----------



## cronux (Jan 4, 2011)

@ ittoa666 - yeah, i know...but that's not the point


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jan 4, 2011)

The sc-208 could be my first 8 string, how many people even tune down an 8 to warrant baritone scale? I can only think of meshuggah, and even then a half step down doesn't require a baritone scale length.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 4, 2011)

cronux said:


> @ ittoa666 - yeah, i know...but that's not the point



 I know. A seven EX would be amazing.


----------



## sly (Jan 4, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Despite it being a bit much, I'd still buy it.
> 
> SLAYER!
> 
> ...


 
It's strange that they didn't put a tremolo on a Slayer guitar when you hear the strong abuse that Jeff and Kerry do. It must a be a serious deal breaker for the fans.


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 4, 2011)

One new 7 string model and it resembles a Schecter quite a bit?  No thanks ESP, knock on my door if you EVER decide to release the EX series or EC series in a production 7...


----------



## cronux (Jan 4, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I know. A seven EX would be amazing.



yes it would


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jan 4, 2011)

wow the new LTD 200 Kamikaze with >matching headstock< is really really interesting for the estimated ltd 200 price tag. it could be mine


----------



## Vyn (Jan 4, 2011)

EDIT: DP


----------



## afflictive (Jan 4, 2011)

These new models doesn't cut it (for me at least). That H sevenstring has the ugliest LTD/ESP headstock ever. Release a MH-1007, then we're talking. Nothing would be better.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 4, 2011)

Rick said:


> The Hs look almost exactly like Schecter 7s.


Don't know if you've seen the Japanese Schecters and then compared them to Japanese ESPs. A lot of models are very similar. Schecter are generally not as metal as the ESP ones though.
I believe they are owned by the same dude, which would explain a lot.


----------



## Elijah (Jan 4, 2011)

Not impressed :/


----------



## Nimgoble (Jan 4, 2011)

rcsierra13 said:


> ^ seconded the LTD 1000s are awesome, I have a MH1000 FR and it kicks ass.
> 
> I like the look of the H1007's but I don't understand why they are keeping with that headstock, I don'think I know anyone who prefers it over the cockstock?



Agreed. I have the NT version and I'm rather fond of it.

Also, I rather dislike the cockstock. Never sat well with me.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 4, 2011)

ESP

i am dissapoint


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 4, 2011)

sly said:


> It's strange that they didn't put a tremolo on a Slayer guitar when you hear the strong abuse that Jeff and Kerry do. It must a be a serious deal breaker for the fans.



It would have probably broken up the graphics too much. I don't even like Slayer and I think that guitar is fucking cool, I'd buy one.


----------



## tseamsd (Jan 4, 2011)

Shaunheiser said:


> The sc-208 could be my first 8 string, how many people even tune down an 8 to warrant baritone scale? I can only think of meshuggah, and even then a half step down doesn't require a baritone scale length.




its probably going to be mine as well.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 4, 2011)

Jinogalpa said:


> wow the new LTD 200 Kamikaze with >matching headstock< is really really interesting for the estimated ltd 200 price tag. it could be mine



That was one of the guitars that caught my eye also. I will have to see the specs before I buy, but it might be a cool guitar, "just to have".

Just about all of those where new models, I am curious if there are any new colors on the old models (LTD, I know ESP's come in black, and every now and then white).


----------



## nikt (Jan 4, 2011)

Loomer said:


> ESP
> 
> i am dissapoint



+1 

this year belongs so far to Schecter and Ibanez


----------



## Decipher (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not overly impressed with ESP's offerings so far either. I really don't care for the H headstock. I guess we'll see in a couple of weeks if there is anything else up there sleeve that they're saving.

Cool that the Devildriver boys got some sigs though.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 4, 2011)

Shaunheiser said:


> The sc-208 could be my first 8 string, how many people even tune down an 8 to warrant baritone scale? I can only think of meshuggah, and even then a half step down doesn't require a baritone scale length.



Standard scale for an 8 should be 27". Consider the fact that you're playing with a ~.74 F#. That's going to sound awfully muddy on a 25.5" scale. I mean, it's cool that they're offering an affordable 8, but if it's a signature, at least make it the same general specs. It's not like the scale length makes a giant difference in materials used, unless you're getting like a 36" scale bass.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 4, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Standard scale for an 8 should be 27". Consider the fact that you're playing with a ~.74 F#. That's going to sound awfully muddy on a 25.5" scale. I mean, it's cool that they're offering an affordable 8, but if it's a signature, at least make it the same general specs. It's not like the scale length makes a giant difference in materials used, unless you're getting like a 36" scale bass.



I was seriously interested in it 'til I saw that it said "standard scale", and that was a write-off for me.

It would be sick to have a guitar tuned B-a, but for my only 8 string, I'd be tuning it down, and 25.5" wouldn't be enough.

On an unrelated note, those new ECs are


----------



## FretWizard88 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am really enjoying the fact that there are no more horrendous bindings going around the entire guitar. That is the only thing that ever kept me from buying a 1000 series.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jan 4, 2011)

me wants the reign in blood and mk model sigs!


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 4, 2011)

FretWizard88 said:


> I am really enjoying the fact that there are no more horrendous bindings going around the entire guitar. That is the only thing that ever kept me from buying a 1000 series.



That's why I bought this:


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't understand how the H series 7-string headstocks came out like that...


----------



## Mehnike (Jan 4, 2011)

If only esp understood how happy theyd make fans by bringing back the cock stock.

There's something about that slayer sig i cant help but love. ebony too? nice

[edit] guess the pic lied to me. no ebony


----------



## Zeromancer (Jan 4, 2011)

Very, very dissapointed with the this lineup. Expected something better.


----------



## hatershatin (Jan 4, 2011)

Mehnike said:


> If only esp understood how happy theyd make fans by bringing back the cock stock.
> 
> There's something about that slayer sig i cant help but love. ebony too? nice
> 
> [edit] guess the pic lied to me. no ebony



agreed about the cock stock. i have a h207 and love it. the old stocks looked so much better


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2011)

Fucking yes! Those H-7s look awesome.


----------



## aleXander (Jan 4, 2011)

Very disappointed in ESP/LTD this year... 
Was SO hoping for the EC 7s.

The only thing I saw worth buying was the new ECs with 22 frets =)


----------



## iddqd (Jan 4, 2011)

Where's the big difference of the MH 1007 and the MH-417?
Woodquality?


----------



## afflictive (Jan 4, 2011)

You mean the H-1007? Not that much. Upgraded tuners and some other hardware upgrades? More taken "care of" i pressume


----------



## MikeH (Jan 4, 2011)

Philligan said:


> I was seriously interested in it 'til I saw that it said "standard scale", and that was a write-off for me.
> 
> It would be sick to have a guitar tuned B-a, but for my only 8 string, I'd be tuning it down, and 25.5" wouldn't be enough.
> 
> On an unrelated note, those new ECs are



Sent them an email about it. Let's hope it's a 27".


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 4, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Sent them an email about it. Let's hope it's a 27".


I usually just call ESP if I have a question. They should be there right now, I usually type in the extension for the first name I hear and if it goes to voicemail I redial and type the second and so on and so forth until someone picks up their phone haha.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 4, 2011)

Not even worried about it.


----------



## MTech (Jan 4, 2011)

The website is being updated tonight with all the new models.

The Devil Driver Eclipse is the thicker body and it's 25.5 scale


----------



## Miek (Jan 4, 2011)

Keep trying new headstocks, ESP. You'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, not everyone liked the "cockstock" me personally I couldn't stand it. 

The "H" headstock, seems like a nitpick thing to me, 3/4 vs 4/3, is it really that big of a deal?


----------



## Xaios (Jan 4, 2011)

jl-austin said:


> Well, not everyone liked the "cockstock" me personally I couldn't stand it.



Ditto. I also disliked it strongly.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 4, 2011)

jl-austin said:


> Well, not everyone liked the "cockstock" me personally I couldn't stand it.
> 
> The "H" headstock, seems like a nitpick thing to me, 3/4 vs 4/3, is it really that big of a deal?


Yea I'm not a fan of the "cockstock"; I'll assume it's the one where all the tuners are on 1 side of the headstock?

I prefer a headstock similar to the one they have now, although the one they have may be too "extreme" for my taste, I prefer the EC/Eclipse headstock for instance... 

You're right though, the 3/4, 4/3 thing is a bit nit picky but I'm sure ESP did that so they didn't come off as having the exact same guitar as Schecter haha. I already own a Schecter Hellraiser so I don't need anymore of the Strat style guitars for a while... I want a Les Paul shaped 7 string guitar so I'll be first in line the day ESP makes an LTD Deluxe EC-1007 or ESP Eclipse-7... Although I'm not a big fan of the Eclipse not having 24 frets; in fact I never really understood why they would make the ESP model with 22 and the LTD models with 24.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 4, 2011)

I think I'm the only one excited about the Snakebyte :/


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 4, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> Yea I'm not a fan of the "cockstock"; I'll assume it's the one where all the tuners are on 1 side of the headstock?



Cockstock:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2011)

It be nice if there were more non-signature ESPs, opposed to a butt load of LTDs.


Also, I think the "Cockstock" on anything but HIIIs looks fucking horrendous. Like not even "meh" or "not the best", but GAS-killingly bad.


----------



## Collapse (Jan 4, 2011)

the slayer one is very nice, but they should have put a kahler on it


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 4, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It be nice if there were more non-signature ESPs, opposed to a butt load of LTDs.
> 
> 
> Also, I think the "Cockstock" on anything but HIIIs looks fucking horrendous. Like not even "meh" or "not the best", but GAS-killingly bad.



What I find to be GAS-killingly bad is ESP's over-use of abalone on the 1000 series guitars. I think it is absolutely tacky and makes the guitar look cheap. It would be alright if they left it for fretboard inlay, but abalone body, neck, and headstcok binding is major overkill.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 4, 2011)

The "cock"stock is the one from the old Het EXPs. On the Lynch model it looks like an erect penis. The old H headstock is a "dog penis" headstock.


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 4, 2011)

nope. That's the hockey stick.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It be nice if there were more non-signature ESPs, opposed to a butt load of LTDs.
> 
> 
> Also, I think the "Cockstock" on anything but HIIIs looks fucking horrendous. Like not even "meh" or "not the best", but GAS-killingly bad.


----------



## Miek (Jan 4, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It be nice if there were more non-signature ESPs, opposed to a butt load of LTDs.
> 
> 
> Also, I think the "Cockstock" on anything but HIIIs looks fucking horrendous. Like not even "meh" or "not the best", but GAS-killingly bad.



That just means more cocks for me.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

Miek said:


> That just means more cocks for me.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 4, 2011)

wow, ESP has failed so hard this year that not even a Hetfield sig could redeem it, that thing is stupider than the Truckster was


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 4, 2011)

I actually prefer the 7-string version of the H headstock, but as with many of you here I'd rather have the cockstock. Hell, my custom is a Horizon with a cockstock. If they released an LTD 7 with the cockstock, I wouldn't bother building my own, I'd just buy that and mod it.

At the Schecter comments... if these guitars have a 25.5" scale length, that to me is a valid enough reason to have it on the market. The lack of gaudy abalone and "gothic cross inlays" lol could also be a big selling point. Also, those complaining about the Schecter necks being thick might like these better.

At 4x3 vs. 3x4, I'll agree that it makes a difference... because tuning is one of those routine things you do on a daily basis, and going from 3x4 on one guitar to 4x3 on another could get annoying. Turning the wrong tuner and wondering why you can't hear any difference is never fun  Cosmetically though, yeah, it's definately nitpicking.

-edit- I also like that they went with a blade switch on these. No offense to any happy MH-417 owners but having the pickup switch stowed away in between and behind the other knobs is a deal-breaker for me, I want the pickup switch handy and the knobs out of the way. In fact, my old PRS Custom was an immaculate guitar but that damned rotary switch spoiled a lot for me. I switch pickups frequently and my pickup switches have to be fast, so these new LTD's get a +1 for that.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 4, 2011)

No Buz McGrath siggy either? I am kind of interested in what he comes up with. I'm not a fan of his, just his guitars.


----------



## Van (Jan 4, 2011)

jl-austin said:


> No Buz McGrath siggy either? I am kind of interested in what he comes up with. I'm not a fan of his, just his guitars.


I think if he's getting one, it's still in the works since he only recently went over to ESP. 
But yeah, a Buz sig should be rad, it would be great to have more ESP 7's without that bridge and middle position pickup layout


----------



## CurTro-P (Jan 4, 2011)

As if more Metallica signatures were what everyone was hoping for.

Also pretty bummed they havnt decided to make a competitor for the Ibanez RG2228 that isnt a SC signature model.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

^Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2011)

CurTro-P said:


> As if more Metallica signatures were what everyone was hoping for.
> 
> Also pretty bummed they havnt decided to make a competitor for the Ibanez RG2228 that isnt a SC signature model.



Really? You want another overpriced 8 string on the market?


----------



## Necromechanical (Jan 4, 2011)

CurTro-P said:


> As if more Metallica signatures were what everyone was hoping for.
> 
> Also pretty bummed they havnt decided to make a competitor for the Ibanez RG2228 that isnt a SC signature model.



I agree. The LTD FM-418 is a very nice instrument, but it'd be nice to see something more high end from ESP that isn't LTD.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 4, 2011)

The metallica sigs are hideous. I really dig the devildriver dude's SV and the new LTD eclipse ctm looks really nice, but I played an ltd ec1000 the other day and I hated the damn thing so...


----------



## Chris Kult (Jan 4, 2011)

*mod edit: And your new non-ESP guitar has what to do with this thread exactly? One more post like this and you're going to get some time off to consider forum etiquette*

I made a mistake. My first post-ChrisKult


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 4, 2011)

These look fantastic!, I like those H-7's.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 4, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> What I find to be GAS-killingly bad is ESP's over-use of abalone on the 1000 series guitars. I think it is absolutely tacky and makes the guitar look cheap. It would be alright if they left it for fretboard inlay, but abalone body, neck, and headstcok binding is major overkill.


----------



## jem777az (Jan 4, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> I think I'm the only one excited about the Snakebyte :/


 
I think you might be 

The Snakebyte is probably one of, if not THE ugliest guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## Nimgoble (Jan 4, 2011)

Am I the only one that likes the abalone on the current deluxes? :\


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

^Nope.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 4, 2011)

Dear ESP

Whether or not you decide to introduce your Japan only exclusives overseas and/or as LTDs, at least do it with this model:









If not, I'll have to wait for the Japanese exclusive stuff to be revealed. Thankyou.


----------



## aleXander (Jan 4, 2011)

jem777az said:


> I think you might be
> 
> The Snakebyte is probably one of, if not THE ugliest guitar I've ever seen.


 
I'll play it and if I like it I'll consider getting it, but it'll probably be ridiculously priced.

7 string version of that would be rather cool I'd think.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 4, 2011)

^^DAT V


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 4, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^^DAT V



Da-yum! looks like you could kill a fellow with it!


----------



## Miek (Jan 4, 2011)

"Shin, we really need to introduce a new V shape to the lineup. Do you have anything in mind?"

"No, not right now. Yes, waiter, I'll have the shark fin soup. Ask me again after I finish eating."



JPhoenix19 said:


> Da-yum! looks like you could kill a fellow with it!



You could open a man or a can with it.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 4, 2011)

SC-208 ...
Excellent to see a low cost 8 string. I might buy this 

LTD TE-202 pre-distressed ...
The fake printed fretboard grease is pathetic


----------



## aleXander (Jan 4, 2011)

They fixed the picture of the devil driver sigs.
the JK has an archtop like it's supposed to.
It looks really good, and I might go back to 6s because of it.


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 5, 2011)

This whole line blows ass. a couple of cool ideas ruined by putting ugly fucking rosewood on them. I know they're mid range guitars but that's no reason for them to look like a $200 100 series guitar when you're looking down the neck. Never thought I'd say this but they need to follow BC Rich's example. 

Schecter showed promise by flipping the ass looking Carvin ultra V offset style around on the Gary Holt sig, then fucked it up by not slapping him in the face and telling him that he has awful taste in guitars. Red and black only looks cool when it's done tastefully, bright red pickups are not tasteful. Garza sig would have been 100000000000 times better if were left as a flat top, and had a totally blank ebony board. Maybe even enough so for me to buy it despite my loathing for deathcore bands. 

Ibanez...bleh. Maple board JEM 505 in white is cool, AT100CL continues to be the coolest guitar they make. New Munky sig looks ok, will probably cost a mint, and for that price point I would want something nicer than the ugly cuts of rosewood they stick on everything, especially since the idea is a classic strat look. Having said that I might still buy it if it has a decent sized neck.

Still waiting patiently for any news about the Steve Smyth Bich 7. Doo de doo still waiting doo doo.

Wonder if it'll be anything like this:







Hope so. Though he did say it would be red with a floyd. 

Still waiting doo doo...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 5, 2011)

I actually think the Snakebyte looks cool, but it's not something I'd buy. Looks like they are only doing a couple hundred of the Slayer guitars too, that blows. I'll stick with Ibanez I think.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 5, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> Yea I'm not a fan of the "cockstock"; I'll assume it's the one where all the tuners are on 1 side of the headstock?








I didn't like it until they took it away.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 5, 2011)

Oooh what's this? yum!


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 5, 2011)

I just get so angry when I see all these amazing colourful finishes on the 6's then when looking at the 7's you get a buttload of black! 

.......


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 5, 2011)

^^^


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like they've added the stuff to their website.
The ESP Guitar Company :: News


----------



## aleXander (Jan 5, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> Still waiting patiently for any news about the Steve Smyth Bich 7. Doo de doo still waiting doo doo.
> 
> Wonder if it'll be anything like this:
> 
> ...


 
He told me it was going to be the exact same thing with a floyd on the 7.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 5, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dear ESP
> 
> Whether or not you decide to introduce your Japan only exclusives overseas and/or as LTDs, at least do it with this model:
> 
> ...



i dislike pointy wings, and i dislike having a small lower wing (i may be the only person on earth who prefers the Schecter V shape over others, i would have shrunk the top wing even more and made the lower wing even bigger than it is), but aside from those two issues, i want that guitar so goddamn bad i'd even settle for it as a 6


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 5, 2011)

aleXander said:


> He told me it was going to be the exact same thing with a floyd on the 7.



Ow my balls.


It hurts to get such a raging boner so quickly.


----------



## aleXander (Jan 5, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> Ow my balls.
> 
> 
> It hurts to get such a raging boner so quickly.


 
exciting isnt it


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 5, 2011)

NeglectedField said:


> Oooh what's this? yum!



The V is fucking hot.


----------



## I Voyager (Jan 5, 2011)

cronux said:


> yes it would



Seth signature model plz

Overall, I'm digging this year's lineup, especially those new EC-1000s. It's nice to see Devildriver finally get sigs as well.

Though I must say, the headstocks on the H-1007s really kill it for me. If they made it an MH then I would like it 10 times more.


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 5, 2011)

OMG... the Arrow is beautiful. Too bad it's a 6 string and Japanese...


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 5, 2011)

aleXander said:


> exciting isnt it



I'm so stoked, I can't wait.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 5, 2011)

Nimgoble said:


> Am I the only one that likes the abalone on the current deluxes? :\


 
yes

I am meh on binding anyway... Abalone binding is 1000x worse


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jan 6, 2011)

Little disappointed to not see a Buz McGrath signature... it may be too early, he was just announced to ESP like not even 2 weeks ago. Maybe something will come down later on in the year? Or would we have to wait until 2012?


----------



## Wretched (Jan 6, 2011)

Are the 401-series LTDs still Korean or are they indo now, too?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2011)

Wretched said:


> Are the 401-series LTDs still Korean or are they indo now, too?



My understanding was that the 400 and lower series were Chinese.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ummm...that Max Cavalera signature, I've seen it somewhere!  look closely


----------



## Knossos (Jan 6, 2011)

JEEEENSEEEEN

Yeah, it's just the guitar Jensen uses/used when I saw the Haunted but with a distortion bridge.

Still, looks pretty sweet. Good to see a 7string 1000 series too.


----------



## Isan (Jan 6, 2011)

lulz i have seen those new H1007 before  





..&#9650;
&#9650;.&#9650;


----------



## aleXander (Jan 6, 2011)

Isan said:


> lulz i have seen those new H1007 before
> 
> 
> 
> ...




love the music hate teh guitar


----------



## tripguitar (Jan 6, 2011)

wow those headstocks on the 7s are fugly.

officially disappointed.


----------



## t_phong (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah, i'm disappointed with that LTD headstock too


----------



## ImpendingDoom (Jan 20, 2011)

SOOO glad they're releasing the H series again. The 307 is such a solid seven string (minus the hz's) I'm not a fan of the new headstocks though, rather bulky. I love the teardrop headstocks. I guess they're cutting funds at the ltd/schecter factory...haha. All in all, I really hope these compare to the old h models.


----------



## aleXander (Jan 20, 2011)

ImpendingDoom said:


> SOOO glad they're releasing the H series again. The 307 is such a solid seven string (minus the hz's) I'm not a fan of the new headstocks though, rather bulky. I love the teardrop headstocks. I guess they're cutting funds at the ltd/schecter factory...haha. All in all, I really hope these compare to the old h models.



I'd just buy an old one and be done with it.


----------



## maximummetal288 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just took a look at the ESP catalog and it looks like the Viper-417 is gone now. I'm not a fan of the viper (at least not in that color) but it figures that ESP would introduce two new 7's then get rid of one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2011)

Great to see that ESP is bringing some of their great MIJ 7-strings to the US market............ oh wait. 

Come on ESP:










We want some high quality 7s, not the scraps.


----------



## aleXander (Jan 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Come on ESP:
> 
> 
> 
> .



This needs a reversed headstock and it'd be golden.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 20, 2011)

Nothing to give me GAS, which is a good thing since I don't need to be spending money, hah.

It would be nice if there was some color choices on a few models other then Black, especially the SRC's. They are all just stuck being black now when they used to have a few choices. Bring back a white one atleast.


----------



## blister7321 (Jan 20, 2011)

the ones with the F series headstock are prototypes
and i will be trying my damnedest to get one with a floyd


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jan 20, 2011)

ImpendingDoom said:


> SOOO glad they're releasing the H series again. The 307 is such a solid seven string (minus the hz's) I'm not a fan of the new headstocks though, rather bulky. I love the teardrop headstocks. I guess they're cutting funds at the ltd/schecter factory...haha. All in all, I really hope these compare to the old h models.





aleXander said:


> I'd just buy an old one and be done with it.



I agree with both of you on this aspect... I was considering the new H-7, but I'm still gonna go with the older H207 not only for the brighter, raspier tone of the bolt-on neck, but also for the old-school H teardrop headstock. And now that I have a Dremel, making a new hole, swapping a tuner to the other side of the head and filling the old hole will be easy enough to do. I love the fact that they finally did the tuners with a 4 top/3 bottom configuration, but am so against the F shaped head on these.... And with what else I have in mind for the H207 once it's obtained, I think it'll be way sicker than the new H-1007 anyway.



aleXander said:


> This needs a reversed headstock and it'd be golden.


Then they should just make a new M series 7-string... I don't like the revo'd head on anything BUT the M-series. Just me, but it don't look good on an H body revo'd...



blister7321 said:


> the ones with the F series headstock are prototypes
> and i will be trying my damnedest to get one with a floyd



Not from what I've been seeing and hearing... Unless they decide last minute to make it with the original teardrop style headstock, I think what were all seeing is what it's gonna be. 

And from what I've seen, the Floyd equipped one is about $950, while the tune-o-matic/string-thru is about $750. Not bad, not bad at all for thier new high-end LTD 7's...


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wretched said:


> Are the 401-series LTDs still Korean or are they indo now, too?



I believe that the 400 series is Indo, unless they decided to change that over the last few years... The SC-207 I got brand new in Jan '10 was a Chinese, and I love it just the same as if it were a Korean-made.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jan 20, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> It would be nice if there was some color choices on a few models other then Black, especially the SRC's. They are all just stuck being black now when they used to have a few choices. Bring back a white one atleast.



+1,  I SO agree... I still jones for a 2-tone burst SC-607 (drooling...)... And we'll see if they DO bring out that SRC Tele 7 - as it may be the only one they offer in a choice other than black!!! Keeping fingers crossed for that one...


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 20, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> Not from what I've been seeing and hearing... Unless they decide last minute to make it with the original teardrop style headstock, I think what were all seeing is what it's gonna be.



I think you're missing the point. The F-style headstock (as seen on all the Schecters aswell as the LTD 8-string) won't be used on the final guitar. Neither will the teardrop headstock.

The one that will be used (it seems) is the new design, seen on these:







Note they are NOT F-style headstocks.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Great to see that ESP is bringing some of their great MIJ 7-strings to the US market............ oh wait.
> 
> Come on ESP:
> 
> We want some high quality 7s, not the scraps.


 

This. Pretty much this.  J-Customs are now being brought outside Japan, time ot ESP to follow suit.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 20, 2011)

What is that bolt-on 7? Looks great.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> We want some high quality 7s, not the scraps.



I take it you don't like the H-1007? 

Looks pretty sweet to me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be honest, theres not a single US/EU ESP/LTD model that makes me go 'wow', their Japanese models however are fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> What is that bolt-on 7? Looks great.


 
ESP Original Series -M-SEVEN-

One of the best 7s ESP has ever made that's not a sig/custom. And after getting my grubby hands on trying one, I can't help but feel spoilt with this over all the ESP 7s released outside Japan. 

And have ESP released the Ultratone 7 outside Japan yet?


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jan 20, 2011)

JohnIce said:


> I think you're missing the point. The F-style headstock (as seen on all the Schecters aswell as the LTD 8-string) won't be used on the final guitar. Neither will the teardrop headstock.
> 
> The one that will be used (it seems) is the new design, seen on these:
> 
> ...



It basically is, with the addition of the little point/spike in the center. And I bet they did this as to avoid any kind of conflict with Schecter for having the same exact headstock shape. It's okay, but it's still NOT a true Horizon without the teardrop headstock. And the other reason I'm passing on this one is because I'm all set with having a 7-string version of my 8-string. I'll stick to the original Horizon. Not saying that the new ones aren't nice -which they are, but it's just not what I'm looking for.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 20, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> It basically is, with the addition of the little point/spike in the center. And I bet they did this as to avoid any kind of conflict with Schecter for having the same exact headstock shape. It's okay, but it's still NOT a true Horizon without the teardrop headstock. And the other reason I'm passing on this one is because I'm all set with having a 7-string version of my 8-string. I'll stick to the original Horizon. Not saying that the new ones aren't nice -which they are, but it's just not what I'm looking for.



Well it's an adaptation of the current headstock on some of the 6's, which is pretty far removed from the F headstock. Other 6-string H's now have the F headstock, as did the prototype at NAMM. I don't think conflicts are really an issue.






NAMM prototype:






Bloody_Inferno said:


> ESP Original Series -M-SEVEN-
> 
> One of the best 7s ESP has ever made that's not a sig/custom. And after getting my grubby hands on trying one, I can't help but feel spoilt with this over all the ESP 7s released outside Japan.
> 
> And have ESP released the Ultratone 7 outside Japan yet?



Heh, I made a meme related to this in the second to last page of the meme thread


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw it earlier, I honestly didn't get it....  

So does that mean my ascention to Bulb level infamy of having my photos meme'd on everything officially begun? 

Also, for the record, I don't own a single ESP, and won't be anytime soon.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 20, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I saw it earlier, I honestly didn't get it....
> 
> So does that mean my ascention to Bulb level infamy of having my photos meme'd on everything officially begun?
> 
> Also, for the record, I don't own a single ESP, and won't be anytime soon.



Haha nah it's just that in most threads were japanese ESP's are discussed, you've either already tried them out or plan to on your next trip to Japan  And virgins referring to that you're usually the only one on here who's even been close to those guitars.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so slow.... 

Interesting fact because another Aussie is halfway into getting an ESP Leda sign. Haven't tried it but for some reason, my animal lust is getting the better of me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> What is that bolt-on 7? Looks great.



As Bloody Inferno already said, it's the M-Seven. It's one of the few non-CS ESP 7s that I REALLY like. Bolt-on, passive pickups, and a trem? Yes please and thank you.  

It's been in production for some time now, it's certainly not "new", it's just remained Japan Only (at least to my knowledge, Russia probably got it too like the FR7 ). 



Scar Symmetry said:


> I take it you don't like the H-1007?
> 
> Looks pretty sweet to me.



It's a mediocre offering. I've never been in love with the 1000 series LTDs. I know they're pretty sweet, but they don't have that extra 5 or 10% that the real MIJ ESPs have that I want in a high quality guitar. I'm willing to dish out the extra $500 to $1000 for "that" guitar, the one that really blows you away every time you play it. The EMGs and ugly headstock aren't helping anything either. Minus the trem and veneer it's nothing you can't already get from LTD. 

I'm not even asking them for a new model, just to share what they already have with my region, namely the Horizon FR7 and especially the M-Seven. 

It's just nothing special. 




vampiregenocide said:


> I'll be honest, theres not a single US/EU ESP/LTD model that makes me go 'wow', their Japanese models however are fucking gorgeous.



 110%

I know they have to be loyal to the home market, but that's no excuse to give the rest of the world such meager offerings.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 20, 2011)

The new Kirk Hammett model didn't look any good at first, but after seeing the pic of him using it on stage, it looks great under lights.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I'm one of the very few here who really likes the new color the KH comes in. Much better than the plain black, and I love black guitars.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think I'm one of the very few here who really likes the new color the KH comes in. Much better than the plain black, and I love black guitars.



I thought it was just a puke green burst, but I stand corrected. Wish they had more color choices than black or green burst though.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 21, 2011)

I think they need to make a KH Frankenstein or Mummy replica, make it a 600 series or whatever for like $800... I'd buy one for sure


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jan 21, 2011)

JohnIce said:


> Well it's an adaptation of the current headstock on some of the 6's, which is pretty far removed from the F headstock. Other 6-string H's now have the F headstock, as did the prototype at NAMM. I don't think conflicts are really an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

The H1007 in the NAMM vid is clearly a prototype, as it has the F/Schecter headstock. The new Horizon headstock is pretty much a cut-down Eclipse headstock. And if you compare the NAMM prototype H1007 and the F headstock from the FM-8's - which are the same headstock, the new 6-string Horizon headstock and the new H1007 headstock, you'll notice that each one is shaped pretty differently.

I'm not saying the conflicts ARE an issue, but I'm not in favor of the headstock choices they're doing for the Horizon in the last few years. IMHO, it's just NOT a horizon without the teardrop headstock. Again, nice axe, but not what I'm gonna wind up going for. I still like the old school Horizon 7 more.


----------



## skeeballcore (Jan 27, 2011)

anyone know the ETA on the H-1007 model?


----------



## Grimriffer (Jan 27, 2011)

Those h-10007s look pretty cool. But the rosewood fretboards are a major turn-off for me. and the ugly headstocks...


----------



## indrangelion (Jan 28, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm so slow....
> 
> Interesting fact because another Aussie is halfway into getting an ESP Leda sign. Haven't tried it but for some reason, my animal lust is getting the better of me.



Ooh I got mentioned 

According to my favourite ESP dealer, it should be here in the next 2-3 months.

Interestingly, according to one of Leda's recent Twitter entries, he is thinking of venturing down the 7 stringer path  Must get me whatever 7 he's getting!


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 28, 2011)

i got a proto h 1007


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 28, 2011)

ooo la la!


----------



## Nimgoble (Jan 28, 2011)

chest rockwell said:


> i got a proto h 1007



Thoughts? Also, how'd you get it?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 16, 2011)

Bumping this up, because the photos are too massive, I'll just post the link to the 2011 ESP export models.

Internationals rejoice - new 2011 ESP Export models - ESP Guitars Message Board

And it turns out that Kiko Loureiro's contract has expired...


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Stef T7 is available :O


----------



## Miek (Feb 17, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> Stef T7 is available :O


----------



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2011)

Nimgoble said:


> Thoughts? Also, how'd you get it?



He's an ESP endorsee. One of the more veteran guitarists on their roster as well.


----------



## teqnick (Feb 17, 2011)

The horizon 27..just made me blow my load. Fucking shit.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought ESP were phasing out the 'Schecterness' on their Ltds, but it's binding city on that proto.  Still awesome though.

I was hoping to see a pro shot of the T7 in that bmusic thread, but all the others are fap-worthy anyway.


----------



## Abhimanyu (Feb 20, 2011)

The bmusic lineup seems compeletely different than what ESP sells otherwise Internationally. Exclusive dealership?!

Also, according to Mr. Andy James, the MH1007FR would mostly have an EMG 81-7 in the Bridge and another EMG (not sure which) in the neck. It's also supposed to be a neck-thru so I'm guessing it'll be better than the MH-417?!


----------



## Bekanor (Feb 20, 2011)

That Joe Stump strat copy is the best guitar ESP are putting out this year bar none.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 20, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> That Joe Stump strat copy is the best guitar ESP are putting out this year bar none.



It's also the closest thing we'll ever get to a Joe Stump sig. Good enough for me.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 20, 2011)

DO WANT.


----------



## Bekanor (Feb 20, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's also the closest thing we'll ever get to a Joe Stump sig. Good enough for me.



Edit: Sorry it's just a special run of 6.


----------



## NeglectedField (Feb 20, 2011)

That Hex 6 is gorgeous, if only the 7 came without the Behemoth design as well. Nothing against them, just the whole sig thing.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 20, 2011)

NeglectedField said:


> That Hex 6 is gorgeous, if only the 7 came without the Behemoth design as well. Nothing against them, just the whole sig thing.



I hath decided:

All EMG-equipped ESP guitars must have the pickup rings taken off and thrown away. 

It just looks better.


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 20, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> I hath decided:
> 
> All EMG-equipped ESP guitars must have the pickup rings taken off and thrown away.
> 
> It just looks better.



The wise man hath spoken. Let it be done.


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 20, 2011)

And it would also be cool if they would recess the TOM. I guess that is asking to much though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 20, 2011)

Also for those who haven't seen them (did a search and no dice), the ESP Formula series:


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Feb 20, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Cockstock:



THAT is the cockstock? Blegh!


----------



## blister7321 (Feb 20, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> DO WANT.


 





as that a baritone 
that neck looks so narrow due to the length


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 21, 2011)

heilarkyguitar said:


> i wish they wld come out w/ a floyd rose on an 8 string on esp before i just get a used Ibanez rg2228


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 21, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also for those who haven't seen them (did a search and no dice), the ESP Formula series:



Ah. Gorgeous guitars, Guitarist magazine reviewed an FR-II a couple of months ago. Also want.


----------



## jerome snail (Feb 21, 2011)

Cockstock is the shit.


----------



## Maggai (Feb 21, 2011)

^

That thing is beyond perfected perfection!


----------



## Nimgoble (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry for the dead thread revival, but does anyone know when ESP usually releases their yearly lineup? I want to know how soon until I can get my hands on an h-1007.


----------



## HANIAK (Mar 11, 2011)

cronux said:


> yes it would



Has this been discontinued?!
Does anyone knows if I can get one of these in Europe?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 11, 2011)

HANIAK said:


> Has this been discontinued?!
> Does anyone knows if I can get one of these in Europe?



It's a custom shop model. They were never in production.


----------



## HANIAK (Mar 11, 2011)

^ What?!
NOooOOooOOoooOOooo :'(


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 11, 2011)

HANIAK said:


> ^ What?!
> NOooOOooOOoooOOooo :'(



Yup. Built for Seth from Behemoth.
Trust me, I want one too.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 11, 2011)

They need to carry over some of the ESP Japan models to the US market. Especially some of the Edwards models, they could remake as LTD 1000 or even ESP.


----------



## HANIAK (Mar 12, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Yup. Built for Seth from Behemoth.
> Trust me, I want one too.



Yep, dude, but since Nergal's HEX-7 is available for us common mortals, I thought this one also might be... Especially since I saw the new pictures of Decapitated recording their new album, where Vogg is using one:






But yeah, they're probably good friends and know each other well...


----------

